# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Προετοιμασία για... βόλτα έξω!

## Windsa

Εμενα μου έχει μπει μια τρελή ιδέα στο μυαλό μου.
Θέλω να πάω τη Ρόξι Cockatiel σε ένα μεγάλο κλειστό χώρο (π.χ. μεγάλη αίθουσα, γυμναστήριο) και να της αφήσω να πετάει ελεύτερα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όπου και να πετάξει σε μένα θα γυρίσει.  Και μετά από προπόνηση όταν θα σιγουρευτώ 100% θα ήθελα να βγούμε σε ένα χωράφι η γήπεδο να της αφήσω να πετάει ελευθερα.

(βέβαια μόνο αν θα είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα χαθεί)...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν εκπαιδευτη να ερχετε με εντολη γιατι οχι?
αρκει να ειναι σε ανοιχτω χωρο...οχι δασος πχ...

απλα θελει πολλες επαναληψεις...ακριβως οπως και με τα σκυλακια για να ακουν το ελα...πιστευω οτι εχετε ομως σωστες βασεις για να το προσπαθισεις...
θελει σταδιακα..με ελαχιστα ερεθισματα στην αρχη και με το να προσθετεις σταδιακα ποιο πολλα ερεθισματα..ωστε να μαθει υπο ολες τις συνθηκες να εχει την προσοχη της πανω σου...οπως ακριβως και στην εκπαιδευση των σκυλων!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πωλινα το εχω σκεφτει κ εγω να το κανω αυτο με τα δικα μου κοκατιλ!Αλλα δισταζω...

----------


## Windsa

κι εγω απλά δεν ξέρω το κατάλληλο κλειστό μέρος για να μην υπάρχει πολυ κόσμο και να μασ αφήσουν να κάνουμε ασκήσεις με ελεύθερες πτήσεις...(((( 
Εχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα? 
Vicky να αρχίσουμε μαζί? ))))

----------


## oasis

> Λίγο offtopic:
> Εμενα μου έχει μπει μια τρελή ιδέα στο μυαλό μου.
> Θέλω να πάω τη Ρόξι Cockatiel σε ένα μεγάλο κλειστό χώρο (π.χ. μεγάλη αίθουσα, γυμναστήριο) και να της αφήσω να πετάει ελεύτερα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όπου και να πετάξει σε μένα θα γυρίσει.  Και μετά από προπόνηση όταν θα σιγουρευτώ 100% θα ήθελα να βγούμε σε ένα χωράφι η γήπεδο να της αφήσω να πετάει ελευθερα.
> 
> (βέβαια μόνο αν θα είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα χαθεί)...


το εχω δει αυτο σε ερημο με δυο μακαω και τρελαθηκα!!! απιστευτο συναισθημα για τα πουλια και τον ανθρωπο

----------


## vagelis76

Σας βάζω βίντεο από τις σκέψεις σας....Πρέπει να είναι κορυφαίο συναίσθημα για κάποιον όταν το καταφέρνει αυτό.

[youtube:fqetqlyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXQNRHm0jEQ[/youtube:fqetqlyk]

[youtube:fqetqlyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAK8RuUOjbE[/youtube:fqetqlyk]

Πόσο τυχερά και ευτυχισμένα πουλιά είναι αυτά   ::   ::  


Και τα πρώτα βήματα στην εκπαίδευση...


[youtube:fqetqlyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkHqrzMjLE4[/youtube:fqetqlyk]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καταπληκτικοι..ιδιωκτιτες και παπαγαλοι!

*οι παπαγαλοι ειναι εκλεκτοι...τυχαιο?

----------


## Windsa

ωραία βιντεάκια!
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ χώρο? ...για την αρχη...
Εγω δεν έχω ιδέα που να παω για προπόνηση...

----------


## vicky_ath

:eek:   :eek:   :eek:  
WOW....!!!!!!Σουπερ αυτο που εκαναν!
Περα απο το φοβο του τι θα γινει με το πουλι μας ομως, εγω σκεφτομαι κ την πιθανοτητα να εμφανιστει κανενα αρπακτικο!
Γιατι αντε, στον εκλεκτους μπορει λογω μεγεθους να μην τολμαει να επιτεθει κατι, αλλα σε ενα κοκατιλακι??Τι γινεται εκει??  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ωραία βιντεάκια!
> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ χώρο? ...για την αρχη...
> Εγω δεν έχω ιδέα που να παω για προπόνηση...


Σε ένα γήπεδο 5χ5 είναι καλά αρκεί να έχει δίχτυ παντού.Στη Καλαμάτα υπήρχε ένα που ήταν σε κατοικημένη περιοχή και είχε δίχτυ και από πάνω αλλά και γύρω γύρω για να μη κάνει ζημιά η μπάλα.Δεν ξέω όμως αν βρεις πόσο ασφαλές θα είναι μη μπλεχτεί στο δίχτυ.Πάντως τέτοιοι ανοιχτοί αθλητικοί χώροι έχουν δίχτυα οι περισσότεροι.Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο net μήπως βρεις κάτι από φωτογραφίες μια σκέψη έκανα.

----------


## Windsa

Thenks, Κωνσταντίνε. 

...θα προτιμούσα ώμος ενα μεγάλο κλειστό χώρο.
Το δίχτυ απ οσα είδα εγώ στα άλλα γήπεδα δεν είναι ψηλό...και ενα κοκατιλ εύκολο θα χωρέσει στι τρύπα και θα βγει έξω απο το δίχτυ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σε καποιο κλειστο γηπεδο μπασκετ....

----------


## vicky_ath

Το γηπεδο μπασκετ ειναι καλο για αρχη πιστευω αλλα επειδη ακριβως ειναι κλειστο δε θα εχεις εξωτερικα ερεθισματα...

----------


## thax

Και που θα το βρει το κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ για να πετάνε πουλάκια ρε παιδια; Αυτά δε γίνονται.  Αν έχει κανείς δικό του κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ τότε και εγώ μέσα είμαι  ::

----------


## Windsa

Ax... κοιτάξτε... έτσι θέλω... 
[youtube:1dl3cy8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_nDC7DHufY&feature=related[/youtube:1dl3cy8o]
[youtube:1dl3cy8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f8vtlxhMwA&feature=related[/youtube:1dl3cy8o]

----------


## tasrek

[youtube :: m9fbug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFDzcb8qlSM[/youtube :: m9fbug0]

----------


## marlene

χι, χι και αυτό! Μίααα διαφορετική προσέγγιση της βόλτας έξω!

[youtube:2os07sef]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMEI22DLaWk[/youtube:2os07sef]

----------

